
As Women Take Over a Male-Dominated Field, the Pay Drops - Osiris30
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/20/upshot/as-women-take-over-a-male-dominated-field-the-pay-drops.html?_r=0&pagewanted=all
======
WalterSear
"The reverse was true when a job attracted more men. Computer programming, for
instance, used to be a relatively menial role done by women. But when male
programmers began to outnumber female ones, the job began paying more and
gained prestige."

This is a direct reframing of history to meet an agenda.

Furthermore, if the authors can't understand why an Information Technology
manager makes more than a Human Resources manager, except in terms of gender,
you can be pretty sure they are working very hard not to understand it.

------
nadezhda18
duplicate

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11313263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11313263)

------
hirundo
As the supply of X increases, the price of X drops.

~~~
WalterSear
It's more simple than even that: this is simply prejudice in science's
clothing.

There is nothing more toxic to gender relations, or the advancement of
workplace diversity and equality.

